# What is a 4th generation Pedigree?



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

I wrote a little article about the Title "What is a 4th generation Pedigree?", please visit the link below and read the article. Looking fwd to reading all comments and feedback!!!

What is a 4th generation Pedigree? | VirtualPedigrees.com


----------

